# Changing Health Insurance Providers during Pregnancy



## QED (19 Feb 2014)

My wife is due our second child in July.

Our Health Insurance with Laya is due for renewal in March. Our plan includes Maternity care.

However, I will shortly be getting Aviva Health Insurance (through my employer) which also has maternity cover.

Which insurance pays consultant and maternity hospital? We have had 2 visists to consultant already.


----------



## Steven Barrett (20 Feb 2014)

We changed cover when my wife was pregnant with our first. Can't remember who paid out but it was covered anyway.


----------



## WindUp (21 Feb 2014)

usually when employers change providors it is agreed that there is no waiting period - I ( or my wife) were in the same boat --- no issues

Check with your employer...


----------



## QED (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks. There's no waiting period and my existing Laya can be cancelled without penalty when moving to plan provided by employer.


----------

